# Rugby



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Just out of curiousity does anyone play Rugby?
I have decided to rejoin my local team. I gave it up just before my twins was born but now they are turning 3 on the 10th I can now enjoy a hobby again for fitness/sports. I can only train Thursdays and play every other Saturday.

I don't really have time for a gym at the moment so anyone with a nice home workout preferably Strength/ size? I used to play wing but not decided to go into the squad as a Scrum Half


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone/ no one?

Ok so another question anyone with any home workouts? I am going to purchase some new resistance bands aswell


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Anyone/ no one?
> 
> Ok so another question anyone with any home workouts? I am going to purchase some new resistance bands aswell


Have a look on YouTube mate, I stumbled across T Majors 44 best body weight exercises. :thumb:






Not saying you'll be able to do them all inhouse, but it'll be a good challenge


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Have a look on YouTube mate, I stumbled across T Majors 44 best body weight exercises. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mint just what I'm after mate! Loads I can do with that
Job for the morning is watch the video again define body parts and create my programme day to day - so crucifix push ups look dangerous (face plant)
Lol 
Cheers Col


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Mint just what I'm after mate! Loads I can do with that
> Job for the morning is watch the video again define body parts and create my programme day to day - so crucifix push ups look dangerous (face plant)
> Lol
> Cheers Col


No worries mate, I've found that a lot of them can be done quite easily in the house. Going to get back to them in the near future too.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> No worries mate, I've found that a lot of them can be done quite easily in the house. Going to get back to them in the near future too.


I will let you know how I get on  I may even post my table , I will be training rugby and playing games Sat also so really be looking at just Monday / Tuesday / Thursday training this. If not playing sat I will do that day also


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I played rugby once but got banned for hurting someone by accident :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo said:


> I played rugby once but got banned for hurting someone by accident :lol:


accidentally on Purpose? I normally do that however I played for a local team who asked me to play for them due to being low on numbers. I played for them but never again - Got illegally tackled so squared up to the opposition they all came piling in (his team) and I was by myself as the team I was playing for didn't know me also only 2minutes at the start of the game. So lets say that was the last time I played for them and returned to my old team

Barstewards lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

No it was tag rugby and I pulled a guys ankles from behind, was a nice face plant tbh


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I played for years Alfie. Started as a winger, gained some weight, moved into the pack as a flanker, then to second row. Then age, injury, family and work all happened and the rugby faded away. 

I think the exercise regimes are more structured and gym oriented nowadays. In my day it was more on-field training, carrying your opposite number the length of the pitch on your shoulders in the fastest time, Sprint to 22, 10 press ups, jog to half, 10 star jumps, etc etc etc. Hence the injuries lol. 

Now I just spend my life on a cross trainer doing closed chain exercises on my physio's advice. Much nicer and in the garage with a tv lol. 

Cooks


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Cookies said:


> I played for years Alfie. Started as a winger, gained some weight, moved into the pack as a flanker, then to second row. Then age, injury, family and work all happened and the rugby faded away.
> 
> I think the exercise regimes are more structured and gym oriented nowadays. In my day it was more on-field training, carrying your opposite number the length of the pitch on your shoulders in the fastest time, Sprint to 22, 10 press ups, jog to half, 10 star jumps, etc etc etc. Hence the injuries lol.
> 
> ...


Your right mate about the gym Size / weight statistic one of the reasons buddy I need to get my game on. Also another reason I'm going to play scrum half lol.
I think endurance is something I also need to up playing scrum half


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeh you'll need to be in shape or it'll hurt chum lol. Actually it'll hurt like hell anyway but you'll be able to bounce back easier and quicker lol.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Yeh you'll need to be in shape or it'll hurt chum lol. Actually it'll hurt like hell anyway but you'll be able to bounce back easier and quicker lol.


Indeed mate luckily I played 2-3 years ago, I am going to invest in a new protective top


----------

